# Algae filaments floating in water and settling on plants



## nightwing (Jul 18, 2006)

There are algae filaments floating in my aquarium water. They settle in a smothering blanket on the gravel and plants. See photos attached. Any advice?


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

The second picture is Blue green algae. The stuff in the water column could be something else. 

You can remove the algae with a tooth brush and siphon. Lower your light intensity too.


----------



## nightwing (Jul 18, 2006)

Ok. I set the light timer for only 6 hrs a day. I don't have a good way to raise the light up higher. It is a 24” Finnex Ray2. The legs don't extend up. I could maybe 3d print something, but id worry it would tip over into the tank. 

I’ve been dosing with KNO3 for nitrate and KH2PO4 for phosphate. Still have to mix up my K2SO4 for a little more potassium. CO2 injecting from a bottle with pollen glass diffuser, maybe 1 bpm. Only a couple otos in the tank so there is no rotting fish food.


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

Oh, you can squirt hydrogen peroxide on the area, wait 10 minutes and do a water change.


----------



## nightwing (Jul 18, 2006)

Squirting peroxide on the area would mean hosing down the entire tank with it. Its everywhere.


----------



## nightwing (Jul 18, 2006)

I used API’s EM Erythromycin and that killed it, both the blankets of algae setting over everything and the suspended fibers in the water column. I still have to clean it off the plants, but its dead.


----------

